# Any DB Pension Experts out there....Question re Company Match Res. Balance



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I have a question with regard to a hybrid DB pension plan regarding the accumulated Company Match Restoration balance. It is a straightforward question but requires a reply from someone with working knowledge of these plans. Any takers?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

What is a hybrid DB pension?


Cheers


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Two-tiered pension plan: DB base and DC top-up.


----------

